# first e-bay purchase



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

just won a bid on ebay for 4 electric switches with one dual controller.....just need to find another dual controller and good to go till I run out of switches again lol

will post pics of them when they show up.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> just won a bid on ebay for 4 electric switches with one dual controller.....just need to find another dual controller and good to go till I run out of switches again lol
> 
> will post pics of them when they show up.:thumbsup:


When you get them,and looking for help, let me know. I've re-built about 10 pair so far.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

F.N. -- Ever do any repairs to the controllers? I may have some down the road needing some attention and would like some pointers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> F.N. -- Ever do any repairs to the controllers? I may have some down the road needing some attention and would like some pointers.


I never had to take one apart yet. I've removed the shell of course, and the only weak link I can see in there is the spring working the levers.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

THEY ARRIVED!!!!




took them downstairs and used 2 of them to complete my wye........I can go into the wye from the main but as soon as I throw one of the power switches to carry on into the top of the wye I have no power to the track.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> THEY ARRIVED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh got it ....have to insulate track ....dunderhead


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

midlifekrisiz,
I read on one of these threads that you can control one pair of switches with just one lever of a controller. Had something to do with connecting the colored wires from one switch to the same colored posts on the other switch. Throw the lever and both switches operated. Two levers = two pairs.
Mark

P.S. Check this out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35E5hL9B1rM


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

markjs said:


> midlifekrisiz,
> I read on one of these threads that you can control one pair of switches with just one lever of a controller. Had something to do with connecting the colored wires from one switch to the same colored posts on the other switch. Throw the lever and both switches operated. Two levers = two pairs.
> Mark
> 
> ...


On this particular layout, I believe they're using track trips. The thread you're referring to is one I started a few weeks back.It indeed allows you to use one lever for 2 switches. It sure beats de-railments because you forgot to throw both switches.. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> On this particular layout, I believe they're using track trips. The thread you're referring to is one I started a few weeks back.It indeed allows you to use one lever for 2 switches. It sure beats de-railments because you forgot to throw both switches.. Don't ask me how I know.


flyernut:
can you give me the link for that please and tell me what i am doing wrong to get my wye to work? I know it is shorting due to reverse polarity when i throw the switches but not quite sure how to wire it up to stop doing that


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> flyernut:
> can you give me the link for that please and tell me what i am doing wrong to get my wye to work? I know it is shorting due to reverse polarity when i throw the switches but not quite sure how to wire it up to stop doing that


Because of the 2 rail track, you have to have special attachments to make a "wye". Give me a few minutes, and I'll send out a download/diagram of how to do the "wye".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here ya go....


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

hmmmm ok ....so can i just run jumpers after doing the gaps and still use just the one controller or do I now need 2?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would think one transformer. The reverse polarity switch should do all the work. I've never tried this so you're on your own, lol. The best I could offer was the diagram. Maybe youtube would show a working model? Or contact Doug peck at portlines...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

a reverse polarity switch you say ok will research that ....thanks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure how many controllers you will need for this project, but I have been able to find controllers at various shows -- never spend more than $15 a piece depending on condition. One thing you should know, there were two types of controls Gilbert made -- the older style has only two positions for the levers. You will notice this when you move them. The newer style has an "off or neutral" setting centered between the other two positions. Word of caution, the older switch controls cannot be used with the newer style switches. Those controls will continually power the solenoid inside the switch because of that 2-position lever and eventually burn out the coil. The newer switch control can be used with the older switches -- the off/neutral position has no affect on the coils.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Not sure how many controllers you will need for this project, but I have been able to find controllers at various shows -- never spend more than $15 a piece depending on condition. One thing you should know, there were two types of controls Gilbert made -- the older style has only two positions for the levers. You will notice this when you move them. The newer style has an "off or neutral" setting centered between the other two positions. Word of caution, the older switch controls cannot be used with the newer style switches. Those controls will continually power the solenoid inside the switch because of that 2-position lever and eventually burn out the coil. The newer switch control can be used with the older switches -- the off/neutral position has no affect on the coils.


I think i might be able to get by with just the one controler for now but will keep an eye open for another one (more lights makes it pretty at night) and i did a bit of research on the switches ...the ones i got are the 702A switches and the controller is the right one that is supposed to go with them.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

stopped in at a local hobby store and told them what I needed and the man sold me an atlas #220 controller to route the power for the wye.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I see no reason why that wouldn't work -- AF track, 2-rails....HO track, 2-rails -- should solve the problem. However, it would have been nice, although maybe expensive, to conceivably control that wye with fully automatic controls.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I am sure that it will work but the instructions on the pack and whatever I look up on google doesn't really explain things well....very confusing


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

well this is turning into more of a pain in the *** than fun..........ran multiple leads off the atlas piece and got everything to work throw this switch flip that switch throw that lever.....loose power here fix it loose power there .....is this how everyone has to do it? seems like a lot of work to switch the direction of a locomotive


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

midlifekrisiz said:


> well this is turning into more of a pain in the *** than fun...


That's how you know you're doing it right. 

and you lost me. Are you loosing power throwing the track switch or when you switch polarity?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> That's how you know you're doing it right.
> 
> and you lost me. Are you loosing power throwing the track switch or when you switch polarity?


I can come into the wye from the east off the main and through the head of the wye and out the other switch at the west end but when I throw the west switch to head through the wye to the south switch I loose power


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So...from the East heading West you enter the first switch towards the North switch. You clear the North switch, throw the North switch to head South...you have no power here at all, or after you enter the North switch?

Where are you gapped? :sly:

I think that flyer schematic is a bit convoluted. I don't like it. not one bit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have the room, why not just a reverse loop?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> If you have the room, why not just a reverse loop?


with the long mainline the wye makes it so I can turn a unit and or cars around to get them into the saw mill and the storage area


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure if it matters, but what position is the "2-train operation button" on each switch set to? Also, HO trains use DC current which makes this easier for them...we are dealing with AC here and that complicates things.


----------

